# educate me on the winchester model 94 lever gun



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

I always wanted an old lever action saddle gun.......

can any of ya'll gun experts give me an education on the Winchester model 94

or any other old cowboy type lever actions ?

Browning 1886 ?


----------



## 230 Cobia (Mar 25, 2008)

I would look at the Henery's very pretty guns and fun to shoot I have the big boy 44 mag & a 22lr love shooting them


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

How much to spend $600.00, $1000.00 or just a shooter ,i prefer the 92 , better than 94 , browning good good luck maxfold


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

I have one in 30/30 caliber that I bought about 25 yrs. ago and trust this gun more than any Browning or Remington that I have in Safe. Probably killed between 25 and 30 deer with it and never once let me down. I have never broke gun down to clean. Wasn't sure I could put back together. And gun was used when I bought it.:thumbup:


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

jpwalnuthill said:


> I have one in 30/30 caliber that I bought about 25 yrs. ago and trust this gun more than any Browning or Remington that I have in Safe. Probably killed between 25 and 30 deer with it and never once let me down. I have never broke gun down to clean. Wasn't sure I could put back together. And gun was used when I bought it.:thumbup:




looking for something fun to shoot, that I could hunt with iron sights , if I ever decide to go deer hunting again

and for some reason I don't like the lines on the marlins 30-30

so, I always wanted one and never got one !

also, was interested in getting a model 12 shotgun that I could shoot doves with.......


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

It is fun gun to shoot and great tree gun because of size and lack of recoil. My wife has killed a doe with my gun at 140 yds. Mine has a scope on it and scope has to mount on side due to ejection angle. IMO, cant go wrong with these guns.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I carry My 94 to my bow stands when gun season kicks in. I shot a nice 18 inch wide 6 point. Great gun and the iron sights are awesome.


----------



## wellshoot! (Jan 26, 2009)

Fun to shoot and relatively inexpensive shooting in .30-30 or one of the cowboy calibers. Have had a few of em, all in 30-30. Those built before 1964 are preferred by collectors and shooters alike, but then again, the ones built the last couple years in Japan have awesome quality and are beautiful guns.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

wellshoot! said:


> Fun to shoot and relatively inexpensive shooting in .30-30 or one of the cowboy calibers. Have had a few of em, all in 30-30. Those built before 1964 are preferred by collectors and shooters alike, but then again, the ones built the last couple years in Japan have awesome quality and are beautiful guns.



are they still making them today ?


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

no a company in italy makes some from the same specs I belive uberti I have the 94 ae bought new in 1992 I belive looks new shoots great they are compact great gun for the woods. ever have an semi auto freeze up on you ? Not a good feeling.


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 18, 2012)

I actually just purchased a Winchester 94 about a month ago and have only been able to take it out to the range a couple of times, but I've really enjoyed shooting it so far. It's extremely accurate and the recoil is minimal. 

Pricing on them is really bizarrely inconsistent, though. I picked up mine in a pawn shop (with a scope) for $425, although it's a post-64 model, which apparently makes it less desirable. The post-64 models are generally priced between $400 and $600 while the pre-64 models (in good shape) seem to be $1000 or more.

http://www.gunsamerica.com/Search.aspx?T=winchester 94

Like Cobia mentioned, Henry makes some really neat lever action guns as well...their .22s are just fun to shoot, so if you're looking for a plinker, you might look into one of those. The pistol-caliber Rossi Ranch Hands seem to be pretty cool, although I haven't personally shot one.

Good luck!


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

I did some online research and found out that the new made in Japan model 94's came out at a MSRP $1200 bucks and sales didn't go over so well.A famous American Cowboy gun made in Japan and offered at a very high price

However the reviews I read indicate that the Japanese guns are very high quality
made by Miroku of Japan, the same company that makes the Browning citori shotguns

Also read that the quality and finish out of the Conneticut plant in the last years wasn't very good. They quit making the model 94 in USA in 2006

appreciate all the info

If anyone ever sees a Japan made model 94 price tag , give me a holler


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

I bought one from a member here. Paid 275 for a Post-64. Haven't shot it yet, but it cleaned up nice and I really like the size and weight.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winchester_Model_1894
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Browning

I have a good television series on guns called Tales Of The Gun. One of the episodes is on John Browning. This is a very informative series and will answer a lot of questions.

http://shop.history.com/the-guns-of-browning-dvd/detail.php?p=68621&v=history_show_tales-of-the-gun


----------



## jopa (Mar 31, 2012)

Winchester 94 30 30 serial # puts it in the 1974 build date
why you want to buy it ?


----------



## Swampman (Feb 10, 2012)

Winchester still akes the Model 94 in Japan. They are very expensive. You can find them used in Pawn Shops and at Gun Shows. I'd get a Marlin 336 if I were you.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

not in any big rush, but I would like to have a Marlin 336, and a Browning 1886 and a Winchester 94

I like the old cowboy guns

anyone have a 45-70 Govt lever gun ?

tell us about it


----------

